# Burton AK Hover jacket sizing question



## kanny (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi theres an XL jacket for sale, which on the burton site says fits 42-44 inch chest. 

I have a 41 inch chest and im 6 foot 180 pounds. Anyone with experience on this? there is only the XL remaining.

Cheers,


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

kanny said:


> Hi theres an XL jacket for sale, which on the burton site says fits 42-44 inch chest.
> 
> I have a 41 inch chest and im 6 foot 180 pounds. Anyone with experience on this? there is only the XL remaining.
> 
> Cheers,


Sadly i think it would be too big. I have a 41 inch chest im 5'11 and 185 lbs. I searched everywhere thinking I'd need a large. Finally when I couldnt find one I tried on a medium just for kicks and it fit PERFECT!

I thought I was SOL, but as of today i grabbed a True black hover, and large matching pants. 

Seriously IMO the XL would be way to big for you. Check evo.com. They had a medium, and large in true black last time I looked. They dont deliver to canada which is why I didnt jump on it.


----------



## Crawlin (Jan 26, 2012)

to be honest, I think (like the other poster said) that it will be a bit too big.

I'm about 6'1-6'2" and 200lbs and an XL AK style burton jacket was a bit too big on me. I was in the same boat as you as the XL was the only one left, but sadly not worth not having a jacket that fits to save a couple bucks.


----------



## outrider2288 (Jan 27, 2012)

I am 6'4" 190, and I just bought a L Burton jacket... I too thought Id need an XL but I tried on the L and it fit perfect... I actually wear my jacket daily and its even a little big with out the under clothing I would wear for snowboarding.
I think an XL would definitely be too big for you


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I am 5' 11", 190 lbs, my hover jacket is a large, and it is quite baggy, I could wear a medium, but XL would be way too much. 

Lamps


----------



## Jtsang2000 (May 27, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect such an old thread. I'm looking to purchase a last years 2012/2013 model year Burton Hover jacket in size Medium or Large. My height is 5'10 weight 175lb and 41" inch chest and 32" waist. 

Based on what I read on this thread looks like the Hover Jacket runs pretty big. I currently wear a Cyclic and Stagger 2012 model year in size Large, they do give me enough room to layer and move freely on the mountains.

Should I go with a Medium or Large Hover. I'm just afraid if I go with the Large size, I will be swimming in it if I don't have multiple layers on. 

Thanks in advanced for your help.


----------

